

How Olark Turned a Side Project into a Business with 10,000+ Customers - gk1
https://www.groovehq.com/blog/ben-congleton-olark-interview

======
bcx
Hats off to these guys, I personally felt this is one of the few interviews
I've done where the resulting story captures a lot of the flavor of the early
days of Olark.

